# Who is the Hottest WWE Diva?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I go with Stacy as the hottest with Trish a close 2nd.


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

It's a tie...Stacy and Tori get my engine running


Keith


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

:lol:....I don't know there names, but there are some great looking Silicone Babes on there.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Hmmmm. Been a while since I've watched wrestling. I forget her name, but how about the lady that used to hang around with Jiummy Hart all of the time. Way back in the 80's. She was cute!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I gotta stick with Lita. Trish is good too.


----------

